# Project KRYPTO



## Marcam923 (Aug 25, 2009)

KRYPTO

Many know his name, although few have seen his face.
Into the darkness, he emerges victorious,
The light shines brightly, do not let the dark entrap you,
From the darkest moment, shines the brightest light.
Looks of a man, yet powers from beyond,
The darkness hides the light,
but from within the darkness is where the light truly shines.
It's all about what is held inside!

M.Molella - 8/25/09

Case - Coolermaster Cosmos 1000

I am entered in the coolermaster 2009 case mod competition!!
http://www.coolermaster-usa.com/microsite/mod_contest09/index.php


At least that is where it began it's life. It was led to my hands with just a small vision, a small vision that will hopefully turn into a huge piece of art!

Follow the worklog below, but here are the final pictures!


----------



## Marcam923 (Aug 25, 2009)

So let us begin:

The majority of these mods were to improve an already awesome case. It has been the greatest pleasure to work on, and I thoroughly enjoy this case. These mods were to improve functionality, and cosmetic appearance. While maintaining an overall theme, that will all be revealed in the end.















Then I quickly got to work ripping out the front hard drive cage:











Then the reason for ripping that out, was to IMPROVE airflow!
What does that best well yes of course a couple front fans!











and some sanding on the main frame, for prep and paint later.

More pictures in the next few posts.

Enjoy!


Ok next step was to get to cutting out my Window mod to show off all that fancy new hardware!

Let the cutting begin!




















You can see the first cut was rough, but right where I wanted it, after some sanding to get everything nice and smooth she look pretty again!  :mrgreen: 

Next was to mod the inner trim, so that it would hold a piece of plexiglass nicely in place! Then cutting the plexiglass to fit in snug!  :mrgreen: 














Once I got to this point, I realized that to get everything fitted as nice as I want it, and to give the inner look I am going for I needed to take it one step further.
Yes this one is a little crazy but all will be revealed in the end.  :bounce:  :bounce: 

The cutting and the aftermath!










Finally the result!












You can also see the large hole in the top, for a little added cooling.  :wink:


----------



## Marcam923 (Aug 25, 2009)

Paint

In the last couple pictures in the previous post, you can see some beginnings of some priming of the case.

Now for some shots of the frame painted Satin Black, and some of the prepping and finalizing of the exterior pieces.












Here are some initial shots, and the mess my garage was in, also just moved. Had to organize the garage last night in order to be able to complete everything.

























Here are some shots of the exterior plastics, base coated, wet sanded and ready for final painting. Also my Lamptron Fan controller painted:














Hopefully will be back later with some final coat shots, and some other pictures!

UPDATE 8-26-09

Ok few new pictures, got the supports for the motherboard tray in, and the hard drive mount made, so the hard drive will be vented underneath to keep it cool, and slide out the front for easy cable removal and hard drive swapping if necessary. Also got the front of the case modded, and that will get mounted up later.

Will be sanding down the frame, and final painting hopefully finishing up today. Enjoy!








































UPDATE 8/29/09

Well I was unhappy with the paint on the chassis, so before final painting, I sand blasted most of the paint back off, and then sanded areas that needed it back down to the metal. Alot of areas where the filler primer was applied were only sanded flat, not down to bare metal, as to try and achieve the best possible finish.

Enjoy the pictures!





























I also finished the end caps for the front of the case, to finish off the area where the door would have once been installed. This way the airflow through the front fans is never restricted by the door, but the front of the case appears finished and not missing something.


UPDATE 8/31/09

Ok have a few new paint shots, all the parts are painted. I have reconfigured how I am going to mount my harddrive, so that has been changed. That update will come as the main work on the case gets finished up and I get into the electrical work.

Here are a couple paint shots, more will come later!











UPDATE 9/3/09

Here are some more shots of the paint that were updated later down in the thread.
































Here are a few full size shots!


























Let me know what you think!


----------



## Marcam923 (Aug 25, 2009)

Lighting

UPDATE 9/6/09

This will be made clear very shortly. Basically the case will have a couple different lighting effects, this is one of them, it's UV hence it does not show up very well in the video.    If I could only explain how cool it looks when standing in front of it!  :bounce:  :bounce:  :bounce: 






























Enjoy the show, another video and more photos coming later tonight!


----------



## Marcam923 (Aug 25, 2009)

UPDATE 8/29/09

Our first signs of some polishing work.

I have started lapping the heatsink for my CPU, but l et's get started with the case work first!

These are the rails, that make the feet, and top handles on the Cosmos. They were originally painted silver, until I nicely sanded them down to bare, aluminum, yes aluminum  :wink: 

After the first sanding with 220, then 400 then 600 then 800 then 1000 then 1500. Then hit with a very fine steel wool and some polishing compound, we get a nice mirrored finish, that will later be final buffed for a very high gloss.












UPDATE 8/31/09

Ok guys, have all four bars sanded down, and 2 of them with some initialy polishing done. So here are a couple shots for your enjoyment!














Through the polishing process, I started with 220grit on my mouse sander to knock off all the paint. Then I grabbed the following grits, 220, 400, 600, 800, 1000 and wet sanded until the previous grits scratches were gone.
Then I hit it with a buffing wheel, and some black oxide polishing compound. I need to do some further polishing, and final polishing still but the above gives you a general idea.


----------



## Marcam923 (Aug 25, 2009)

Electrical/Fans

UPDATE 8-26-09

Ok what will control everything in the Case as far as fans go will be my Lamptron FC-2

Why did I buy a silver one and not a black one, well I got a good deal on it, and it was exactly what I wanted to get the look I wanted!
Plus it let me take it apart!  :wink: 























UPDATE 9/3/09

Here we have some random shots of the fans. Very Cosmic looking.  :wink:  (get it "Cosmic")
Also sleeved all the fan cables, even though most of them will not be visible, I know they are there!
































Here is a full size shot for the "fan"atics! LOLOLOLOL  :wink: 






Then a little video of the fans in action. I am getting a bit of a squeeling noise, the Lamptron fan controller is new to me, always used a Rheobus controller before, so I will lock this down eventually. This was just a test!


----------



## Marcam923 (Aug 25, 2009)

Hardware

UPDATE 9/3/09

The coveted, the almighty, yes the hardware, the heart and soul of the beast!

In full res, just for you PaPang!  :mrgreen: 





























































This was a test fit, to test the integrity of the motherboard tray and make sure that I was not going to get any flex, or if I was going to need to add more support. Everything seems rock solid!


----------



## Marcam923 (Aug 25, 2009)

reserved 5


----------



## kyle2020 (Aug 25, 2009)

/subscribed!


----------



## Marcam923 (Aug 25, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> /subscribed!



Was gonna paint today, but i'm out of paint, so instead I am getting my hard drive mount done, and my motherboard supports in. Hopefully can have the frame all setup today, and maybe get some painting done tonight.

Have some artwork to do also!


----------



## kyle2020 (Aug 25, 2009)

Personally id get all mock ups and fittings done prior to paint, that way you wont risk scratching the paint test fitting etc 

Aslong as you post millions of pictures im happy


----------



## Marcam923 (Aug 25, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> Personally id get all mock ups and fittings done prior to paint, that way you wont risk scratching the paint test fitting etc
> 
> Aslong as you post millions of pictures im happy



Most of the mock ups were done, and I like the pieces painted individually that way everything gets a good coat. Just have to pop in some rivets, to secure everything.

Ok back to work will have more later!


----------



## Error 404 (Aug 26, 2009)

Looks like a very interesting project you've got there! But are you sure you want that massive top fan pointing inwards? Normally top fans are meant for extraction, since hot air rises it'd be more efficient.


----------



## Marcam923 (Aug 26, 2009)

Error 404 said:


> Looks like a very interesting project you've got there! But are you sure you want that massive top fan pointing inwards? Normally top fans are meant for extraction, since hot air rises it'd be more efficient.



It will be blowing out, the picture you see the fan is just sitting on top of the case, it will mount inside underneath and blow up. The TRUE with 2 Ultra Kaze on it will be blowing into it!


----------



## Marcam923 (Aug 26, 2009)

Fan controller done! Hard drive mount done! Have the mounting mechanisms for the side panels back mounted in. Also got my front pieces cut, need to finish sanding them, and paint everything for the final time tomorrow.

Either pictures later or in the morning.


----------



## Marcam923 (Aug 26, 2009)

Updates look up!  ^^^^ Updates are marked in posts.


----------



## Marcam923 (Aug 28, 2009)

Well a little set back guys, I was not happy with the paint job on the frame, so after a little sand blasting yesterday, and lots of sanding in the next couple days, I should have some final paint shots the beginning of next week.

Also remounting my hard drive, have a little trick up my sleeve, and doing some polishing and lapping!

I have a few pictures to post up in a little while!


----------



## Marcam923 (Aug 29, 2009)

Updates above!


----------



## Marcam923 (Aug 29, 2009)

For those of you who do not get Coolermaster's email's.

Check out this screenshot I took of the latest newsletter email:






The first picture here is my Cosmos.

I am entering in their Case Mod competition. I will need all your help when it comes to voting which starts Oct 1st!


----------



## Marcam923 (Aug 29, 2009)

NOW I'M Happy with the paint!!!

Enjoy the pictures, picking up some more hardware and finishing the painting up tomorrow!!


----------



## Marcam923 (Aug 31, 2009)

New updates above!


----------



## grunt_408 (Sep 3, 2009)

nice work


----------



## Marcam923 (Sep 3, 2009)

Craigleberry said:


> nice work



Thanks, new updates above!


----------



## Marcam923 (Sep 6, 2009)

updates above, more coming very soon!!


----------



## Marcam923 (Sep 18, 2009)

Well the time has arrived, for those watching the reveal will be today, some final shots after I take them in the next couple days!

She is alive, she is running, and I have impressed myself. Normally at this point I see things I could change, things I could have done better, but this time I see a completed project!  :bounce:  :bounce:  :bounce: 

The threads up top will be organized later so everyone can find things easier, but the updates will be posted in the next few threads!

Starting with this one!!  :bounce:  :bounce: 

My first thing to finish before I could start assembly of the hardware, was getting all my wiring tucked that would control everything else. I wanted that wiring invisible. The wiring for the fans, the cold cathodes, the strobe lights, (yes I used 2 strobe lights that were meant for a car, but work off a 12v+ system   ) 

Plus I had to lap my TRUE Black, all of which needed to be completed before I could mount anything so that it did not get in the way later:

The TRUE BLACK was my hardest lapping yet, it was black and silver anodized, had to get both of those layers gone before revealing the copper. But after all is said and done, the end results truly was worth it.
Lapping steps >> 220grit > 400grit> 600grit> 800grit> 1000grit> 1500grit> 2000grit! 











So with all that completed I begin the hardware mounting!

First of course motherboard in, 8pin EPS power cable routed behind the tray, you can see it sticking out up at the top:






Next our hand picked i7 920 chip, what a great batch, had her up to 4.7 already on air no sweat!






Mounted in her final resting place!






Drop in some temp ram, I could not afford the good stuff at this point.   






A little OCZ Freeze, highly recommended!!






POOF TRUE mounted and getting closer, in this shot you can see one of the strobe lights in the top right, coming down from the top of the case!






At this point I picked up the pace, next we see both fans mounted on the TRUE, and the first gtx275 mounted in place, as well as the Corsair Ram fan, decals removed all black!
hmmmm where did the wires go?  






We reached test run time, when I hit a wall.

Upon booting up something just wasn't right, my fear set in, as I do not really have time for dead hardware to make my deadline for the competition.
This is when I remember reading on the tech specs for my Corsair HX1000w PSU the input current was 13A and the power cord I had was only 10A??  Hmm could this be the issue? After a quick trip to Tigerdirect, and the location of a 15A power cord, apulled from the back as they do not officially sell them, problems resolved. The psu was not being allowed to pull enough power thus supplying insufficient power to the entire system. This theory was proved accurate, when I of course unplugged the old cord from the wall, and it was very warm to the touch.

Here is an shot of the difference in cord size, this HX1000 means business!






So she purrs happily along now.  :bounce:  :bounce:  :bounce: 

Reveals coming soon - hard drive final mounting, front panel switches for light control, and the pictures that will make you go hmmmmm 

A little preview, this case project is called Krypto, why?

In the comic series of Superman, he has a dog named Krypto. Where can we always find man's best friend? At our feet right when we need them, thus my computer will always be right at my feet when I need her. Second I have a play on words, Krypto, being Kryptic (cryptic)

I like my reveals slow and almost painful, building the anticipation of all those watching, making them hungry wanting to come back and see more (at least that is how I get) So I am somewhat Kryptic in my reveals.

The final piece of the puzzle, well the case is the Coolermaster COSMOS after all, and what exactly is the COSMOS?

Taken from wikipedia and I quote:

source vvv
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cosmos

"Cosmos
From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

In its most general sense, a cosmos is an orderly or harmonious system. It originates from a Greek term κόσμος meaning "order, orderly arrangement, ornaments," and is the antithetical concept of chaos. Today the word is generally used as a synonym of the word Universe (considered in its orderly aspect)."

So by this description, COSMOS - an orderly or harmonious system, everything will be in perfectly placement, wiring, lighting, hardware will match not only in color to the rest of the case, but in overall stature. Everything will look as if it was designed or created to be placed and work together.

second meaning is the synonym for the universe - so can the COSMOS be cosmic? Does Superman not originate from a place far away from our very own universe? Would his dog not the same? How can I make this tie in with the rest of the work, to fit in perfect harmony to fit together?

Well this is what I have been planning for months and months, and that reveal will come a little later.   

But at least now you see that everything was placed exactly this way for a reason, with a purpose, it was a vision in my head, that I executed on paper. The final execution is just how I pictured it, which is almost Cosmic in its placement.


----------



## Marcam923 (Sep 19, 2009)

Ok fellas, next update!

Well what is a custom modded computer, without matching hardware?

So here is what my gtx275 looked like when purchased new:












Here is the outcome after the factory decals were removed, the top was covered with black vinyl:
















This is why in the photos above the gtx275 top is black not red!

More coming soon!

Let me know what you think!


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Sep 19, 2009)

Liking the black on the card. Very nice case so far mate!
Also like the space/nebula picture on the card as well! Very personal


----------



## Marcam923 (Sep 19, 2009)

Thanks bud, here is another little update for you:

Here is a little sneak of the big reveal later.

May end up being tomorrow depending on when I can get everything else done for the final pictures.






Let me know what you think!!!


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Sep 19, 2009)

Marcam923 said:


> Thanks bud, here is another little update for you:
> 
> Here is a little sneak of the big reveal later.
> 
> ...



You really are giving the cosmo's its true name eh? 
Very Epic job! I would love to own a case like that. Seriously! Fabulous picture


----------



## Marcam923 (Sep 19, 2009)

A Cheese Danish said:


> You really are giving the cosmo's its true name eh?
> Very Epic job! I would love to own a case like that. Seriously! Fabulous picture



Thanks bud! I have more where that came from, yeah figured if it is gonna run good, it better look good too!


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Sep 19, 2009)

Marcam923 said:


> if it is gonna run good, it better look good too!



All you have to live buy mate! 
Can't wait to see it completed


----------



## Marcam923 (Sep 19, 2009)

Onward and upward.

Picture of the preparation of the side panel for the custom print!






tools needed, squeege, felt squeege for after decal is installed so as to not scratch it after the pre-mask is removed, knife, new blades, and spray bottle.











the print before application:






and the side panel after installation:






then the panel installed on the computer!











Here in the front panel, we see the fan controller and underneath the three switches that control the cold cathodes, and the strobes!






then some inside shots, both graphics cards installed, and the other part of the print matching mounted to the inside of the back panel, to bring the "COSMIC" effect into the case, going along with the matching black hardware, and metallic black paint on the inside of the case!


























Notice how the small prints mounted on the graphics cards match the main print too! 






Next posts will be tomorrow, some full exterior and interior shots, another little mod to the inside, to highlight the print on the graphics cards, and hopefully some movies highlighting the overall lighting effects!

Enjoy for now!


----------



## Marcam923 (Oct 1, 2009)

Voting is open! Get your votes in now, see the first post for info, ask any questions if you need to!


----------



## Sir_Real (Oct 1, 2009)

Nice rig but why the pissed up cpu cooler ?


----------



## Marcam923 (Oct 1, 2009)

Sir_Real said:


> Nice rig but why the pissed up cpu cooler ?



It is that way for the best airflow to line up with the top fan. Performance was just as important as aesthetics, that is why the mods began to improve airflow!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 2, 2009)

Very nice comp, but with the HDD rack missing you really need to go WC and put some rads in that thing.


----------



## Marcam923 (Oct 2, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Very nice comp, but with the HDD rack missing you really need to go WC and put some rads in that thing.



That will be the plan down the line.


----------

